# Sukhnidhan In Gurdwara



## sachbol (Aug 10, 2011)

Sadh Sangatji,
Waheguruji ka Khalsa Wahjeguruji ki Fateh,
We see that in Gurdwaras managed by Nihangs it is a common practice to prepare Sukhha and distribute it as Deg. It is made from Bhang leaves and is highly intoxicant.
It may have certain merits or demerits but Khalsaji, question is that is preparation and consumption of Bhang in Gurdwaras allowed as per Sikhi ? Is it OK to call it Deg? Is it offered in Ardas ? I think that all types of Nasha is forbidden in Sikh way of life.
Please enlighten with your valuable views


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Aug 10, 2011)

Sachbol Ji 

Life is Nasha!


----------



## bawaj (Aug 10, 2011)

From historical records that I have come across noted that Deg/Bhang were useful during or before a battle. In a state of mild intoxication with higher than usual adrenaline in the body's pain receptors are affected. However, I have not been able to validate this claim with any scientific research.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2011)

bawaj said:


> From historical records that I have come across noted that Deg/Bhang were useful during or before a battle. In a state of mild intoxication with higher than usual adrenaline in the body's pain receptors are affected. However, I have not been able to validate this claim with any scientific research.



bawa Ji..are you implying that our Martyrs and sikh soldiers etc who fought in Battle against greatest of odds..like in Chamkaur..or Saragaarrhi etyc etc were HIGH ON BHANG...and their pain receptors were comatose ?? Guru Arjun ji sat on the Hot Plate...Bhai Mati dass was sawed alive...were they on Bhang ??
I think NOT...GURBANI has its own POWER.
Such nashas are for Cowards....who are also braver in crowds...


----------



## bawaj (Aug 10, 2011)

Absolutely not, that is not what I am saying. While many leaders/soldiers may not have taken Bhang or anything else, But history is person's point of view and it is almost never objective. Was I there during the time of the wars- No! But being a Sikh also requires me to investigate information and check and re-check its validity. The same applies to Guru Arjun ji sitting on a hot plate. I was not there to verify that, I only have someone else's records to go by. I have books in my possession that suggest that Guru Arjun ji was made to sit on hot desert sand, but again nothing to go by other than opinions. Since none of the information can be truly verified then all that is left is FAITH. And if your faith gives you strength then- excellent. But for me I need something more than Faith.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Aug 10, 2011)

Personally I think I would need the bhang,to calm me down or else I would need something to speed me up for running!


----------



## sachbol (Aug 10, 2011)

It is used in some Ayurveda medicines for stress management and high BP. But it is mixed with so many herbs and not taken alone. Sukha can not be taken as medicine or Deg/Prasad in Gurdwaras. If you like it then take it in your house. Using intoxicants in Gurdwara or coming to Gurdwara under effect of Alcohol/Bhang or any other  intoxicating agent must be bannedjapposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 10, 2011)

All intoxicants are forbidden for Sikhs-no exceptions, no excuses. Full stop. If Gurbani is not enough for you then that shows a need to work on spirituality. The Guru's and the shaheeds had reached the chardi kalla state of connection with Akaal Purakh so they did not need external substances-they were brave, tolerant, just and able to withstand pain within themselves. We cannot compare ourselves to them until/unless we reach the stage also.


----------



## sachbol (Aug 10, 2011)

findingmyway said:


> All intoxicants are forbidden for Sikhs-no exceptions, no excuses. Full stop. If Gurbani is not enough for you then that shows a need to work on spirituality. The Guru's and the shaheeds had reached the chardi kalla state of connection with Akaal Purakh so they did not need external substances-they were brave, tolerant, just and able to withstand pain within themselves. We cannot compare ourselves to them until/unless we reach the stage also.



Khalsaji you are 100% right. But can any body or our SGPC ban Sukha in all Gurdwaras?  I was watching a video clip on You Tube which was showing mass production of Sukha by Nihangs in some Gurdwara. It was not a pleasant show.japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 10, 2011)

bawaj said:


> Absolutely not, that is not what I am saying. While many leaders/soldiers may not have taken Bhang or anything else, But history is person's point of view and it is almost never objective. Was I there during the time of the wars- No! But being a Sikh also requires me to investigate information and check and re-check its validity. The same applies to Guru Arjun ji sitting on a hot plate. I was not there to verify that, I only have someone else's records to go by. I have books in my possession that suggest that Guru Arjun ji was made to sit on hot desert sand, but again nothing to go by other than opinions. Since none of the information can be truly verified then all that is left is FAITH. And if your faith gives you strength then- excellent. But for me I need something more than Faith.



You have some sympathy from me, but not a huge amount, these again, are one of this things that you think, but do not say, yes, I have too often wondered what made sparrows into eagles, without fear and pain, however, as easy as it might be to put 2 and 2 together and make 5, My heart tells me that Guruji would not have allowed or sanctioned such behaviour, as those martyred stand out like beacons to the rest of us, and they stand on the connection with the creator, not drugs, if they were on drugs, firstly it would make a mockery of everything that I have learned here, and secondly, as you state, none of us were there, so any material related on the internet or in books is as reliable as listening to my dog burping the lottery numbers

Also, if you need more than faith, maybe written testimonials, video footage, etc, how are you going to make the big leap that is expected of you when you submit to the Guru and take Amrit, and if you have already taken Amrit, why ask the questions?

We are all here to keep each others faith up, to fill in the missing blanks with what we know to be true given the nature of our Gurus, we can guess as to how they would have acted, but this sort of speculation gets nowhere other than damaging the faith of the vulnerable.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2011)

exactly what would be irrefutable evidence ?? Ha Ha Ha..
1. Written testimonials........i see plenty on the net and they testify to this and that..snake oil cures cancer..a thousand men/women testify in black and white to it..so will it cure cancer ??
2. Handwriting can be forged....people cna be manipulated...blackmailed..into giivng "written testimony"...
2. U-Tube vidoes..videos..photographs...what about them..Recently we had a Huge Demonstration here about Electoral reform...the Govt Banned it...had police and the army out to stop even a single eprson assembling..yet 50,000- 200000 managed to gather..Their Vidoes show THOUSANDS..the POLICE OFFICIAL VIDEOS "show" HUNDREDS..their vidoes show police shooting tear gas and water cannons..the police videos show the police helping old ladies and men cross the street...their vidoes show tear gas flooding hopsitals..the police video shows clear sky and no hospital in sight...
3.  "photographs" whcih showed various militants rebels in various groups...traitors meeting traitoirs...as a result the militants became suspicious of their comrades and murdered each other...voila..victory for the govt in supressing the rebels/militants...

FOR EVERY ACTION..there is a REACTION...for every Written testimony you produce..I can produce 2 to prove yours is rubbish..for every vidoe, photograph you rpoduce i will produce ten to hsow you manipulated yours..HA HA

Even the Living HUMAN wittness is useless...outside court he swears he saw A murder B..in Court he truns around and declares..WHAT ?? I havent even seen A or B in my life ??? How could I say that ?? its a LIE !!  SO WHAT IF a person who WAS at the GURU ARJUN EXECUTION says He was THERE and saw everything...I am SURE a HUNDRED more can also say they were also THERE..and there was no Guru Arjun anywhere around....the Amrtidharee Proponents say..80,000 were assembled at vasakhi 1699..the GHONA MONA Brigade says Nah..IMPOSSIBLE !! where got place to seat so many..its all horse manure story..no such thing happened...maybe  a dozen or so and GGS and they had a private meeting..had some mutton curry....and people made up a story of five heads and all that baloney....:singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee:

So what would be truly irrefutable....a "UNSTOPABLE CANNON BALL" meeting an "UNBREAKABLE WALL "....


----------



## aristotle (Aug 11, 2011)

The Sukhnidhan and all that crap is the favourite of all those who write the DG as the 'Dasam Sri Guru Granth Sahib' and read pathetic mythological stories from the Charitropakhyan, Sarbloh Granth, Sau Sakhi .......I can't even remember the names. And see, how are they diluting our philosophy!!!! My God!!!!


----------



## sachbol (Aug 11, 2011)

aristotle said:


> The Sukhnidhan and all that crap is the favourite of all those who write the DG as the 'Dasam Sri Guru Granth Sahib' and read pathetic mythological stories from the Charitropakhyan, Sarbloh Granth, Sau Sakhi .......I can't even remember the names. And see, how are they diluting our philosophy!!!! My God!!!!



Dhan Dhan Sri GuruGranth Sahibji. Please show us the wayjapposatnamwaheguru:


----------

